# Shovler App: Available Snow Shoveling Jobs Now



## Shovler

We have about 20 open snow shoveling jobs now that we are having a hard time filling in case anyone on the site wants to take them.

Jobs are located throughout NJ (7), NY (7), VA (1), MI (1), CT (1), and RI (2).

You can download the app from Shovler.com to accept any of the jobs. 

Registration should take less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Shovler

More jobs coming in from Utah, Minnessota, Virginia.... Pay on some $34+


----------



## ktfbgb

Shovler said:


> More jobs coming in from Utah, Minnessota, Virginia.... Pay on some $34+


Thats it? thats why there aren't any replies.


----------



## Shovler

These are generally small properties. Also, in NJ, it hasn't snowed in days.


----------



## iceyman

Shovler said:


> These are generally small properties. Also, in NJ, it hasn't snowed in days.


Ya so now its most likely ice as its been down to 7*f


----------



## Shovler

Iceyman - What price are you charging now for a home in NJ? 2 car garage width, 3 cars length + average walkway and sidewalk?


----------



## Randall Ave

I repaired a plow for a local guy here today and we were talking. He said his lowest price is 30.00. that's a small drive no shoveling. If he has to do walks. It's at least 50.00 or more.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I thought these were $75 or something? Maybe I'm off, but just thought that's what you said in another thread. Too far for me.


----------



## Shovler

Prices change based on different factors such as snowfall accumulation and temperature. 

Jobs are really starting to roll in throughout the country though. We were mentioned on CNBC today and had an article in the NY Post over the weekend. 

Would appreciate anyone that wants to make some extra money to download the app and register on shovler.com. People are starting to put in job orders in many places that we didn't even plan on marketing to.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I know this has probably been asked in another of your threads, but what happens if your customer is expecting a guy with a shovel and I show up with a plow? Do you have something that tells them it will either be shoveled OR plowed, or are we supposed to shovel everything?


----------



## Shovler

It should be shoveled. Or you can knock on his door and see if he will sign your documents to use the plow.


----------



## leolkfrm

Shovler said:


> We have about 20 open snow shoveling jobs now that we are having a hard time filling in case anyone on the site wants to take them.
> 
> Jobs are located throughout NJ (7), NY (7), VA (1), MI (1), CT (1), and RI (2).
> 
> You can download the app from Shovler.com to accept any of the jobs.
> 
> Registration should take less than 10 minutes.


where in ny?


----------



## Shovler

Orders have changed a bit. Now we have orders in following zipcodes for NY: 10977, 11219, 10605, 11729, 10977, and 11701


----------



## iceyman

Shovler said:


> Iceyman - What price are you charging now for a home in NJ? 2 car garage width, 3 cars length + average walkway and sidewalk?


Minimum we charge for driveway is $70


----------



## Dirtebiker

iceyman said:


> Minimum we charge for driveway is $70


Wow! Seems high, but I don't have your ridiculous insurance rates either! (Central Indiana)


----------



## ktfbgb

Dirtebiker said:


> Wow! Seems high, but I don't have your ridiculous insurance rates either! (Central Indiana)


Minimum for me is $75


----------



## Philbilly2

Shovler said:


> It should be shoveled. Or you can knock on his door and see if he will sign your documents to use the plow.


And you do realize you became a sponsor on "plow" site right???


----------



## iceyman

Dirtebiker said:


> Wow! Seems high, but I don't have your ridiculous insurance rates either! (Central Indiana)


Ya def not high for central jersey.. property values are low 500s and up


----------



## Dirtebiker

ktfbgb said:


> Minimum for me is $75


Your millionaire clients will pay that. The working class around here won't. Besides, I don't see a need to charge that much. (I would if that was the norm!)
$30-40 is average around here.


----------



## ktfbgb

Dirtebiker said:


> Your millionaire clients will pay that. The working class around here won't. Besides, I don't see a need to charge that much. (I would if that was the norm!)
> $30-40 is average around here.


I built the rest of my business, other than snow removal, around the millionaire market so I could charge what I want without complaining from the client. Just what I chose to do, less hassle in the pricing and payment areas of the business. But hassle comes in other areas sometimes when dealing with wealthy clients. So, naturally because I provide snow removal services, client base transfers over. I do mostly commercial snow work, but I also accept clients for residential snow work if they meet my criteria as a client. Works out good for me.


----------



## ktfbgb

Oh and not to a jagoff but how can you not see the need to charge the maximum amount for the least amount of work possible. I don't work for fun, or as a community not for profit service. My goal as a business owner is to make the absolute most money possible.Thumbs Up


----------



## JMHConstruction

Because of CL and now that Facebook market, everyone and their dog will shovel your sidewalks here for $20 (some times less). You have to find those people who want a professional, and know that they get what they pay for. Even when I did residentials with just a shovel and a blower I charged a premium because of the service I offered. I didn't get every person to sign up with meveryone because some have what I call the "Walmart mindset" and they didn't like my prices, but the ones who did sign I treated like a professional.

I'm not the guy charging $15 bucks because I want some extra work while I'm out of school, or will get to it when I get to it and work is over at 5. I'm the guy who makes sure I do what needs done to keep you happy as my customer and make sure I'm there when you leave for work or when you get home, and I charge for that. Like ktfbgb said, I don't work for free, and I'm not going to go through the trouble of dealing with idiot drives, checking forecasts, watching weather outside, and keeping these terrible hours so i can make a couple bucks per customer. I have 2 residential customers this year (neighbors of my MIL, who flagged me down one day) and the cheapest I charge is $50 and it takes me maybe 5 minutes to clear the drive. Even if I'm in the area clearing my MIL's place, why wouldn't I just go home and get some sleep instead of taking the time to clear more drives and chasing money unless it's worth it to me.

It does make me laugh though. You'll see hundreds of ads on CL for snow shoveling when it's our normal snowfalls (1-3), it's when we get over 6" that people apparently decide it's too much work and don't show, and the ads come down. Then you're glad you're getting more than $15-20 a driveway.


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> Because of CL and now that Facebook market, everyone and their dog will shovel your sidewalks here for $20 (some times less). You have to find those people who want a professional, and know that they get what they pay for. Even when I did residentials with just a shovel and a blower I charged a premium because of the service I offered. I didn't get every person to sign up with meveryone because some have what I call the "Walmart mindset" and they didn't like my prices, but the ones who did sign I treated like a professional.
> 
> I'm not the guy charging $15 bucks because I want some extra work while I'm out of school, or will get to it when I get to it and work is over at 5. I'm the guy who makes sure I do what needs done to keep you happy as my customer and make sure I'm there when you leave for work or when you get home, and I charge for that. Like ktfbgb said, I don't work for free, and I'm not going to go through the trouble of dealing with idiot drives, checking forecasts, watching weather outside, and keeping these terrible hours so i can make a couple bucks per customer. I have 2 residential customers this year (neighbors of my MIL, who flagged me down one day) and the cheapest I charge is $50 and it takes me maybe 5 minutes to clear the drive. Even if I'm in the area clearing my MIL's place, why wouldn't I just go home and get some sleep instead of taking the time to clear more drives and chasing money unless it's worth it to me.
> 
> It does make me laugh though. You'll see hundreds of ads on CL for snow shoveling when it's our normal snowfalls (1-3), it's when we get over 6" that people apparently decide it's too much work and don't show, and the ads come down. Then you're glad you're getting more than $15-20 a driveway.


I was trying not to be a jerk lol. It just rubbed me the wrong way when he said he didn't see the need to charge that much for a driveway. I use the term Walmart mentality as well, I think I got that from Stan Genedic on his Dirt Monkey you tube channel lol. Anyway, it weird when business owners have Walmart mentality and can't see the point in charging the absolute maximum that your market will bear. Oh well.


----------



## Wj2005

Around here you lucky to get $20-25 for a driveway shoveled/blower.

I couldn't imagine getting $50 for a normal residential drive lol. I'd love it but would never get it.


----------



## ktfbgb

Wj2005 said:


> Around here you lucky to get $20-25 for a driveway shoveled/blower.
> 
> I couldn't imagine getting $50 for a normal residential drive lol. I'd love it but would never get it.


You gotta work with what your market will bear. If that's the max then you gotta work with it. Are there not affluent neighborhoods in your area? Even if you have drive 15-20 minutes away if you focus your business in these areas it's worth it, again as long as the market will pay. Not everyone in my town is wealthy obviously. We're just like everywhere else. From homeless on the streets, to low income housing, to gated communities with multi million second and third homes. This is where I focus my business on so I can get a premium. There are other parts of town that would only pay $30-40 for a drive, I just don't serve those areas.


----------



## iceyman

Wj2005 said:


> Around here you lucky to get $20-25 for a driveway shoveled/blower.
> 
> I couldn't imagine getting $50 for a normal residential drive lol. I'd love it but would never get it.


Where are you from


----------



## Philbilly2

Dirtebiker said:


> Your millionaire clients will pay that. The working class around here won't. Besides, I don't see a need to charge that much. (I would if that was the norm!)
> $30-40 is average around here.












That is because you are in Indiana. Take a look sometime at a cost of living calculator.

Just ran central Indiana vs Newark NJ. 108% increase in the cost of housing. So if you are getting $30-$40 a drive in Indiana, and you increase that by 108% I would say $75 is not that far off for jersey.


----------



## iceyman

Im from central jersey(search manalapan) and we have homes ranging from the mid 400s all the way over a million. The homes that are worth 4-800k usually have a double wide by 3-5 car long driveway. These houses are a minimum $70. In significant snowfall (say 12") they are 100$ each. The "rich" homes are over a $100 to start as theyre usually bigger and they want more shoveled. Just the way it is here. Ya we get lowballers but we have so many houses we never felt the pinch. Also we only average 24" (about) of snow so guys know we have seasons of one 6" storm and were done.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 169781
> 
> 
> That is because you are in Indiana. Take a look sometime at a cost of living calculator.
> 
> Just ran central Indiana vs Newark NJ. 108% increase in the cost of housing. So if you are getting $30-$40 a drive in Indiana, and you increase that by 108% I would say $75 is not that far off for jersey.


I searched for that page and was able to find it, but it only has the two poorest cities in my area to choose from, kc ks and kc mo (some nice areas, but not many). But apparently I'd live well in both those cities


----------



## Wj2005

iceyman said:


> Im from central jersey(search manalapan) and we have homes ranging from the mid 400s all the way over a million. The homes that are worth 4-800k usually have a double wide by 3-5 car long driveway. These houses are a minimum $70. In significant snowfall (say 12") they are 100$ each. The "rich" homes are over a $100 to start as theyre usually bigger and they want more shoveled. Just the way it is here. Ya we get lowballers but we have so many houses we never felt the pinch. Also we only average 24" (about) of snow so guys know we have seasons of one 6" storm and were done.


Wow... If only prices were that around here lol


----------



## Wj2005

iceyman said:


> Where are you from


NE Ohio... Youngstown/Warren area


----------



## Wj2005

ktfbgb said:


> You gotta work with what your market will bear. If that's the max then you gotta work with it. Are there not affluent neighborhoods in your area? Even if you have drive 15-20 minutes away if you focus your business in these areas it's worth it, again as long as the market will pay. Not everyone in my town is wealthy obviously. We're just like everywhere else. From homeless on the streets, to low income housing, to gated communities with multi million second and third homes. This is where I focus my business on so I can get a premium. There are other parts of town that would only pay $30-40 for a drive, I just don't serve those areas.


We do have some expensive house around here but we don't have an area that has million dollar + homes where there are alot of them unfortunately.

Heck there are people that will advertise to shove a driveway for $5 and $10 just to give you an idea! Lol


----------



## Randall Ave

I no a guy last year, after our one big storm he did a big drive way and the walks. I think he was over 500.00 for the job. Where I live it's more blue collar. A lot of illegals. Working for nothing.


----------



## Wj2005

Randall Ave said:


> I no a guy last year, after our one big storm he did a big drive way and the walks. I think he was over 500.00 for the job. Where I live it's more blue collar. A lot of illegals. Working for nothing.


Wow! $500 is great. Maybe next time you guys get hit with a big storm over that way I'll drive out with blower and shovel in my truck and come back some $$$$ because that would never happen around here... Wish it did though lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

Randall Ave said:


> I no a guy last year, after our one big storm he did a big drive way and the walks. I think he was over 500.00 for the job. Where I live it's more blue collar. A lot of illegals. Working for nothing.


$500, I assume that's seasonal, no?


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> $500, I assume that's seasonal, no?


I have a driveway that I do for $150 2-6 inches, $200 6plus per push lol. It's all about what area you are working in.


----------



## Wj2005

ktfbgb said:


> I have a driveway that I do for $150 2-6 inches, $200 6plus per push lol. It's all about what area you are working in.


Is it a mile long? Lol


----------



## ktfbgb

Nope just a horseshoe around the house. Takes 15 min tops. The house is located an extra 15 min drive on the highway away from the rest of my accounts.


----------



## Randall Ave

JMHConstruction said:


> $500, I assume that's seasonal, no?


Nope, one time. Ya see here I'm in a basically blue collar community. There is an area by my shop with homes at 400000. But your not going to get many drives there. People are cheap, and a guy lives there with a snowbear plow who does some of them. 20 minutes south is Mendahm. That's big money. Governor lives there, Whitney Houston used to live there, etc.


----------



## Dirtebiker

ktfbgb said:


> I built the rest of my business, other than snow removal, around the millionaire market so I could charge what I want without complaining from the client. Just what I chose to do, less hassle in the pricing and payment areas of the business. But hassle comes in other areas sometimes when dealing with wealthy clients. So, naturally because I provide snow removal services, client base transfers over. I do mostly commercial snow work, but I also accept clients for residential snow work if they meet my criteria as a client. Works out good for me.


----------



## ktfbgb

? ^^^^^


----------



## Dirtebiker

ktfbgb said:


> Oh and not to a jagoff but how can you not see the need to charge the maximum amount for the least amount of work possible. I don't work for fun, or as a community not for profit service. My goal as a business owner is to make the absolute most money possible.Thumbs Up


No offense taken. I see your point!
I have been self employed (also remodeling contractor) just long enough now that I have enough repeat customers and word of mouth business that I am able to start raising my rates. It's hard to figure where the point is that you can charge "as much as possible" without losing business.


----------



## ktfbgb

Dirtebiker said:


> No offense taken. I see your point!
> I have been self employed (also remodeling contractor) just long enough now that I have enough repeat customers and word of mouth business that I am able to start raising my rates. It's hard to figure where the point is that you can charge "as much as possible" without losing business.


Here is what I do. It's scary at first but if you are that point where you have enough business then it's time to try it. Just start pushing prices up a little every time you do an estimate for a "new" customer. Keep pushing in small increments until you get to the point where you are loosing 25% of your quotes. This is usually a good indication you are around the limit of your market. During the busy season where it really doesn't matter to me if I'm getting more work or not, usually around the point where I'm booked 3 months out, I start pushing again where I loose half of the estimates I give. Once it starts to slow down, I drop it back to 25%.

The thing with word of mouth referrals is that they usually call you knowing that you aren't cheap, and want to use you because of the reference. I'm continually adjusting pricing to try and stay at the top limit. During slow season there is more competition, so you can't get top dollar, but don't go below base. In the summer in my area at least there is such a shortage of contractors that demand way outweighs supply, so we can jack pricing up and still get the work.

There are limits to each area, and naturally rates will vary between neighborhoods. So, choose the areas of your town that have the most money and cater to those neighborhoods if you can.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Edit: sorry about this novel, I just kept typing...



Dirtebiker said:


> No offense taken. I see your point!
> I have been self employed (also remodeling contractor) just long enough now that I have enough repeat customers and word of mouth business that I am able to start raising my rates. It's hard to figure where the point is that you can charge "as much as possible" without losing business.


I am by no means a top contractor in my area for the service I provide. Too many guys (including my old boss) have been doing it for 15+ years in my market. They can probably charge double and still get business because of who they are. I take full advantage of that. They have huge offices, showrooms, shops, multiple trucks, lots of employees, etc., and their overhead is massive, but it doesn't really hurt them because, again, of who they are. Because of that, those few companies have made the rates rise in the better neighborhoods.

Most of the other contractors around here stay in their comfort zone, and don't even want to approach the expensive client areas. I was lucky enough to be trained by one of the "big wigs", and I love trying to get those jobs. As much as I'd love the office and showroom, I work from home and use my lumber supplier's showroom. I try to stay in the lower middle range of their bids. It requires me to do a lot more selling, and proving I can take care of them better than the big guys.

I am still in my first handful years of business, and am trying to rebrand now (wish I would have at the beginning) and show a company more for the higher end clients. I figure do it now before it's too late. It's a work in progress, and hopefully it doesn't back fire. We'll see this year. I'm also taking the test for a higher contractor license on Thursday (fingers crossed), so I don't have to tell anymore people "no sorry, I don't do that."

Hopefully things work out for both of us! I wouldn't be afraid of raising prices. My old boss used to always say "if I lose 10-15% of my business by raising my prices 15%..." Something like that. Basically work less and make more.


----------



## Wj2005

JMHConstruction said:


> Edit: sorry about this novel, I just kept typing...
> 
> I am by no means a top contractor in my area for the service I provide. Too many guys (including my old boss) have been doing it for 15+ years in my market. They can probably charge double and still get business because of who they are. I take full advantage of that. They have huge offices, showrooms, shops, multiple trucks, lots of employees, etc., and their overhead is massive, but it doesn't really hurt them because, again, of who they are. Because of that, those few companies have made the rates rise in the better neighborhoods.
> 
> Most of the other contractors around here stay in their comfort zone, and don't even want to approach the expensive client areas. I was lucky enough to be trained by one of the "big wigs", and I love trying to get those jobs. As much as I'd love the office and showroom, I work from home and use my lumber supplier's showroom. I try to stay in the lower middle range of their bids. It requires me to do a lot more selling, and proving I can take care of them better than the big guys.
> 
> I am still in my first handful years of business, and am trying to rebrand now (wish I would have at the beginning) and show a company more for the higher end clients. I figure do it now before it's too late. It's a work in progress, and hopefully it doesn't back fire. We'll see this year. I'm also taking the test for a higher contractor license on Thursday (fingers crossed), so I don't have to tell anymore people "no sorry, I don't do that."
> 
> Hopefully things work out for both of us! I wouldn't be afraid of raising prices. My old boss used to always say "if I lose 10-15% of my business by raising my prices 15%..." Something like that. Basically work less and make more.


I'd be interested in finding out more about you doing construction and plowing and how your insurance works since I will be doing lawn/snow/remodeling/handyman type work and don't know how insurance will work. PM me if you don't mind


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> Edit: sorry about this novel, I just kept typing...
> 
> I am by no means a top contractor in my area for the service I provide. Too many guys (including my old boss) have been doing it for 15+ years in my market. They can probably charge double and still get business because of who they are. I take full advantage of that. They have huge offices, showrooms, shops, multiple trucks, lots of employees, etc., and their overhead is massive, but it doesn't really hurt them because, again, of who they are. Because of that, those few companies have made the rates rise in the better neighborhoods.
> 
> Most of the other contractors around here stay in their comfort zone, and don't even want to approach the expensive client areas. I was lucky enough to be trained by one of the "big wigs", and I love trying to get those jobs. As much as I'd love the office and showroom, I work from home and use my lumber supplier's showroom. I try to stay in the lower middle range of their bids. It requires me to do a lot more selling, and proving I can take care of them better than the big guys.
> 
> I am still in my first handful years of business, and am trying to rebrand now (wish I would have at the beginning) and show a company more for the higher end clients. I figure do it now before it's too late. It's a work in progress, and hopefully it doesn't back fire. We'll see this year. I'm also taking the test for a higher contractor license on Thursday (fingers crossed), so I don't have to tell anymore people "no sorry, I don't do that."
> 
> Hopefully things work out for both of us! I wouldn't be afraid of raising prices. My old boss used to always say "if I lose 10-15% of my business by raising my prices 15%..." Something like that. Basically work less and make more.


You'll be fine. I took my test last year and it was the same test you have to take to be a general since mine is dual commercial residential remodeling license. Had to know everything from site work and dust abatement to EPA permitting to roofing you get the point. I was nervous and the test was a joke. You will be fineThumbs Up it was super easy, all just common sense stuff. And here at least they let you bring in the code books. Just mark each section of the code book so you can find stuff fast. It was mostly finding out if you were smart enough to find the answer in the book, as they know there is no way you can memorize every code out there


----------



## JMHConstruction

ktfbgb said:


> You'll be fine. I took my test last year and it was the same test you have to take to be a general since mine is dual commercial residential remodeling license. Had to know everything from site work and dust abatement to EPA permitting to roofing you get the point. I was nervous and the test was a joke. You will be fineThumbs Up it was super easy, all just common sense stuff. And here at least they let you bring in the code books. Just mark each section of the code book so you can find stuff fast. It was mostly finding out if you were smart enough to find the answer in the book, as they know there is no way you can memorize every code out there


I currently have what my county calls a class D-W license. It super easy, but only covers wood framing. Well now the cities are getting anal about decks (my main business) because even though they're wood framing they're starting to give me crap about the footings because they're foundations, and my license doesn't cover that. I'm just going to get the residential license, so hopefully it's not bad. I only had to use the book I think 2 or 3 times with the other test, because I was more than used to working with those codes. I'm a little nervous on this one because I've never worked with so many of the things in the book, like fire sprinklers for example. Worried I'm going to spend too much time trying to find answers. We'll see how it goes. Worst case it's only $100 to take the test, I can always retake it.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Wj2005 said:


> I'd be interested in finding out more about you doing construction and plowing and how your insurance works since I will be doing lawn/snow/remodeling/handyman type work and don't know how insurance will work. PM me if you don't mind


Sent


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> I currently have what my county calls a class D-W license. It super easy, but only covers wood framing. Well now the cities are getting anal about decks (my main business) because even though they're wood framing they're starting to give me crap about the footings because they're foundations, and my license doesn't cover that. I'm just going to get the residential license, so hopefully it's not bad. I only had to use the book I think 2 or 3 times with the other test, because I was more than used to working with those codes. I'm a little nervous on this one because I've never worked with so many of the things in the book, like fire sprinklers for example. Worried I'm going to spend too much time trying to find answers. We'll see how it goes. Worst case it's only $100 to take the test, I can always retake it.


Yep I never work with a lot of the stuff either. Mark out the books so you can find each section fast and you'll be fine. I paid to take a bunch of practice tests online as well from a third party. That way I had an idea of the kind of BS they would ask.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'm not seeing the shoveler app ad on the site anymore. Did the cancel their sponsorship, or do they just rotate between all of them?


----------



## iceyman

They havent gotten the best feedback here lol


----------



## JMHConstruction

I could see it being successful in college towns and such where if they're out for winter break or weekends the students could make some money.


----------



## SnoFarmer

JMHConstruction said:


> I could see it being successful in college towns and such where if they're out for winter break or weekends the students could make some money.


..?.? 
And miss the trip to Mexico?


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> I could see it being successful in college towns and such where if they're out for winter break or weekends the students could make some money.


I was gonna say, we have 30,000 students at our university. As soon as break starts, there isn't a single one left in town lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction

ktfbgb said:


> I was gonna say, we have 30,000 students at our university. As soon as break starts, there isn't a single one left in town lol.


Yeah, I didn't think about that. Good call


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah, I didn't think about that. Good call


We look forward to winter break every year. You can actually drive through town. Summer not so much since the students leave, and tourist season starts


----------



## Dirtebiker

ktfbgb said:


> We look forward to winter break every year. You can actually drive through town. Summer not so much since the students leave, and tourist season starts


Where in N AZ?


----------



## ktfbgb

Dirtebiker said:


> Where in N AZ?


Flagstaff


----------



## Philbilly2

Cut and landed some stairs yesterday... got some lighting piped, wired, and put up last night.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 170023
> View attachment 170024
> 
> 
> Cut and landed some stairs yesterday... got some lighting piped, wired, and put up last night.


Wait, there are people out there who can cut stairs? I'm hiring right now:laugh:

I did 2 interviews for carpenters, one with 4 years framing and another with 10. Neither knew how to cut a stringer or a rafter. Both asked for $25/hr:hammerhead:. Nope....


----------



## JMHConstruction

Although I'm not sure what any of that has to do with the snow shoveling app Just noticed what thread this was


----------



## Philbilly2

JMHConstruction said:


> Although I'm not sure what any of that has to do with the snow shoveling app Just noticed what thread this was


Yeah... me to... this was suppose to be in the "what you did today v 2.0"...

All I can say is... ah... yeah... I got nothing...


----------



## Philbilly2

JMHConstruction said:


> Wait, there are people out there who can cut stairs? I'm hiring right now:laugh:
> 
> I did 2 interviews for carpenters, one with 4 years framing and another with 10. Neither knew how to cut a stringer or a rafter. Both asked for $25/hr:hammerhead:. Nope....


Sad part is my actual trade card is plumber/ pipefitter and I can cut both...


----------



## Dirtebiker

JMHConstruction said:


> Wait, there are people out there who can cut stairs? I'm hiring right now:laugh:
> 
> I did 2 interviews for carpenters, one with 4 years framing and another with 10. Neither knew how to cut a stringer or a rafter. Both asked for $25/hr:hammerhead:. Nope....


There ARE different kinds of carpenters. They're not all framers. But yeah, stairs and basic rafters aren't tough.


----------



## Philbilly2

Dirtebiker said:


> There ARE different kinds of carpenters. They're not all framers. But yeah, stairs and basic rafters aren't tough.


This is a beaten dog in my book...

I have had this conversation with my old man numberous times. He hates the term carpenter. (Old guys...)

The term "carpenter" is an over used term as if all you did for 10 years was build decks... you are a "carpenter"... negative ghoastrider... you are a deck builder. If all you did for 5 years is rough frame houses... you again are a "carpenter"... nope... rough framer.

I have only met a handful of people in my life that I would truly call master carpenters. They frame one day, install trim the next, and build a mantle on Friday... true carpenter in my book.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Philbilly2 said:


> This is a beaten dog in my book...
> 
> I have had this conversation with my old man numberous times. He hates the term carpenter. (Old guys...)
> 
> The term "carpenter" is an over used term as if all you did for 10 years was build decks... you are a "carpenter"... negative ghoastrider... you are a deck builder. If all you did for 5 years is rough frame houses... you again are a "carpenter"... nope... rough framer.
> 
> I have only met a handful of people in my life that I would truly call master carpenters. They frame one day, install trim the next, and build a mantle on Friday... true carpenter in my book.


Then they'd be a master craftsman :laugh:. No I'm just messing with you. I can teach someone how to build stairs, figure out roofs, and anything else. What I can't do is teach motivation. If you've been a trim carpenter (or whatever you want to call them) your whole career, I could understand not knowing how to frame. But when you've been a framer for numerous years and never shown enough interest in doing anything but install studs and joists, it tells me you have no motivation to move up.

When I'm hiring for top guys, maybe even one to lead a crew I need both skill and motivation. Maybe I'm over reading the interviews (my wife says I don't give people enough the benefit of the doubt, and that's why I still have my basic crew), but I want to strangle my snow laborers. I can't deal with guys like that all year.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Dirtebiker said:


> There ARE different kinds of carpenters. They're not all framers. But yeah, stairs and basic rafters aren't tough.


Both these guys only had framing experience. More interviews Monday. One for laborer and another with what I'm hoping to be an angel from God. 7 years building decks, hoping he might be able to run another crew eventually.


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> Then they'd be a master craftsman :laugh:. No I'm just messing with you. I can teach someone how to build stairs, figure out roofs, and anything else. What I can't do is teach motivation. If you've been a trim carpenter (or whatever you want to call them) your whole career, I could understand not knowing how to frame. But when you've been a framer for numerous years and never shown enough interest in doing anything but install studs and joists, it tells me you have no motivation to move up.
> 
> When I'm hiring for top guys, maybe even one to lead a crew I need both skill and motivation. Maybe I'm over reading the interviews (my wife says I don't give people enough the benefit of the doubt, and that's why I still have my basic crew), but I want to strangle my snow laborers. I can't deal with guys like that all year.


That would be a finish carpenter lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction

ktfbgb said:


> That would be a finish carpenter lol.


 Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So, let me see

Whats a shoveler called when he's using a snow blower?


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> So, let me see
> 
> Whats a shoveler called when he's using a snow blower?


A liliability.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> This is a beaten dog in my book...
> 
> I have had this conversation with my old man numberous times. He hates the term carpenter. (Old guys...)
> 
> The term "carpenter" is an over used term as if all you did for 10 years was build decks... you are a "carpenter"... negative ghoastrider... you are a deck builder. If all you did for 5 years is rough frame houses... you again are a "carpenter"... nope... rough framer.
> 
> I have only met a handful of people in my life that I would truly call master carpenters. They frame one day, install trim the next, and build a mantle on Friday... true carpenter in my book.


Just like any other trades, You got operators they can run a excavator but can not run a dover, Same is laborers you got labors that are only good with a flag or shovel and broom. Other good labors are laying pipe building manholes and catch basins. Some just do what they want to do. Meaning I'll hang some doors and windows screw anything else. Some are more talented then others.

You got the :terribletowel:'s in the trades and the true journey man.


----------



## leolkfrm

is that like truck drivers?
"there are those that are truck drivers and those that drive trucks"


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> is that like truck drivers?
> "there are those that are truck drivers and those that drive trucks"


LOL Ya something like that, Anyone can drive the truck if you got enough brains to find the gears, Can you drive and control the load without a incident is the question.  Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> That would be a finish carpenter lol.


How come your on here BSen, Coffee break? You should be wide open. Chop Chop, LOL


----------



## Randall Ave

FredG said:


> LOL Ya something like that, Anyone can drive the truck if you got enough brains to find the gears, Can you drive and control the load without a incident is the question.  Thumbs Up


The Roadway trucks only had one seat, so the driver new where to sit. Me thinks that the OP has fled the building.


----------



## ktfbgb

FredG said:


> How come your on here BSen, Coffee break? You should be wide open. Chop Chop, LOL


Standing in line at the grocery store right now. Then I get to go home. Been balls out for the last 40 hours with a 1.5 hour nap yesterday. Haven't been home since. 23 hours in my truck since I left last nigh. I don't even know what thread we are in right now. Oh ya and I need a new side for my truck lol


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> Standing in line at the grocery store right now. Then I get to go home. Been balls out for the last 40 hours with a 1.5 hour nap yesterday. Haven't been home since. 23 hours in my truck since I left last nigh. I don't even know what thread we are in right now. Oh ya and I need a new side for my truck lol


You save now or you only in for a nap and back at it.


----------



## ktfbgb

FredG said:


> You save now or you only in for a nap and back at it.


Were done now. We ended up with 23" from the storm and it was windy so had some good drifting. They are calling for another 8-12" tomorrow night/Monday, so I get to sleep tonight.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ktfbgb

Putting in the what did you do today thread right now.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Randall Ave said:


> Me thinks that the OP has fled the building.


----------



## Everscape

Randall Ave said:


> I no a guy last year, after our one big storm he did a big drive way and the walks. I think he was over 500.00 for the job. Where I live it's more blue collar. A lot of illegals. Working for nothing.


----------

